# Giraffe and Livingston Cichlids bred



## kgipp (Jun 5, 2010)

We had a male giraffe cichlid (Nimbochromis venustus) and female (who knew) livingston's cichlid (Nimbochromis livingstonii) breed in our community cichlid tank which we thought consisted of all males until we found some Demasoni babies swimming around, and then saw the Livingston holding. We separated her from the rest, but does anyone know anything about the two species breeding?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There isn't much to say or know. The fry will be hybrids and they will be fertile. Some of the fry could look like venestus, some like livingstoni, and many like a mix of the two. All I would say, is that if you want to keep all the fry for yourself, there is no harm in raising them, but please do dont distribute them to other hobbyists.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would take a male if you lived close! Then again...I am a sucker for free fish!


----------

